# Rescued Muscle Bike Identity?



## KingOBO (May 29, 2018)

Any masters of muscle know who made this bike?  House painted red, blue underneath.  Rollfast maybe.  Has oem sears tires on it .


----------



## krateman (Aug 10, 2018)

The head badge looks like it might be the K-Mart All Pro. I had a '74 All Pro (Sting-Ray style) with a black seat for Christmas back then.


----------



## 30thtbird (Sep 3, 2018)

Its a 50s made Murray that someone added apes and a solo polo seat . Great pig bike from back in the day.


----------



## KingOBO (Sep 7, 2018)

Great info! Thank you


----------



## Vintagedad (Sep 7, 2018)

Love the seat, cool bike to rescue


----------

